# What do you all think of the Ashton Savoy Humidors?



## K.Jonas (Jul 11, 2011)

I recently got back into enjoying cigars and got my old budget humidor out of storage. Its been in storage for about 6 years and the lid was slightly warped so I decided to make a trip to a cigar shop that I had just found out about, "just to look"

I picked up a large Ashton Savoy humidor from the local tabacconist. It was somewhat of an impulse buy. It definately appears to be better constructed than my old one. It does seal pretty good, has a nice woosh and passes both the paper test and the light test. All in all the construction is pretty good but not excellent, IMO.

Im still seasoning so it has yet to recieve my sticks. While Im waiting I thought Id see what others had to say about this humidor?

I picked it up for $140, it was $160 but the owner gave me a discount. Definately cheaper in price than some of the High End manufactures but how does it *perform* next to the $500+ humidors?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's what is important about humidors. Will they do its job and will it last? Is it something that is appealing to you and is it big enough? Obviously if spending money on something doesn't hurt your bank account then you can enjoy the shopping part of picking out something that is a fun part of this passion. If money is tight and you are just interested in the 'cigar' and just like to smoke cigars humidors can come in different ways and as long as it keeps your cigars at the proper RH you can opt for a tupperador or coolerador and just enjoy your cigars. Ashton Savoy Humis are pretty good humidors and if you read the companys byline you'll see that they brag about them as if they were the ultimate humidor. Truth be told they are better than the "discount" humidors we see all the time. The reviews are fairly good about their quality and pricing and at the price point you paid you didn't say how big it was. One thing is for sure...you'll outgrow it if you continue smoking cigars so take that into account.

Since this is your first post you might want to introduce yourself to the rest of the folks on here and give a brief bio so that others can get to know you.


----------



## K.Jonas (Jul 11, 2011)

Cigary said:


> The reviews are fairly good about their quality and pricing and at the price point you paid you didn't say how big it was.


Oops, I bought the Large in the beetlewood finish.



Cigary said:


> Since this is your first post you might want to introduce yourself to the rest of the folks on here and give a brief bio so that others can get to know you


Thats in the new puffer forum :-|


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

K.Jonas said:


> Oops, I bought the Large in the beetlewood finish.
> 
> Thats in the new puffer forum :-|


 I have been looking at them myself, and close to pulling the trigger on the xlarge bubinga. (150 count). 
Quality seems to be a bit over the normal. The xlarge comes with a top shelf, and a key. 
I was in my local shop, and filled it with churchills. It held 132 cigars, so nicely sized, not an overestimation, since the 150 refers to coronas. 
With beads in it, I expect it to hold about 100 churchills, and thats what I am looking at. 
I can pick this up next time I am holts(with some special pricing) for around 150 bucks. Full retail at holts is 200 dollars on this item.

Much regards Jerry


----------

